# best way to remove areca palm root system



## Dus (Jan 21, 2010)

I know the Areca Palms root system is basically one big ball, but is there a easy way to remove it without having to remove my fence and get a bobcat back there? 

Or if not remove it, make sure its dead... cut below ground level and backfill with topsoil and sod etc?

Thanks


----------

